# hızlı / hızla



## Şafak

Selam herkese

Ben "hızlı" ile "hızla" arasındaki farkı bilmek istiyorum.

Mesela:
1) Türkler çok hızlı/hızla konuşuyorlar.
2) Derya hızlı/hızla arkasına bakıyor.
3) Ben hızlı/hızla konuşurken, Türkler beni maalesef anlamıyorlar.

Şimdiden teşekkürler!
JW


----------



## hcanbyrm

1) Türkler çok *hızlı/*hızla konuşuyorlar.
2) Derya hızlı/*hızla* arkasına bakıyor.
3) Ben *hızlı*/hızla konuşurken, Türkler beni maalesef anlamıyorlar.

"Hızla":Genellikle hikayelerde, haberlerde vs. sıkça rastlarsın.  3. kişi görünümüyle söylenir. Betimlemeye yardımcı olur  ("*third*-*person* point of view")

"Hızlı" ise genellikle 1.kişi gözünden söylenir. 

1st person    e.g. Tren hızlı gidiyor.  
3rd person    e.g. Tren hızla gidiyordu.


----------



## Rallino

hcanbyrm said:


> 1st person    e.g. Tren hızlı gidiyor.
> 3rd person    e.g. Tren hızla gidiyordu.



Hmm... İlk kez bu açıdan bakıyorum. İlginç bir nokta evet. Ama arka planda başka bir sebep yatıyor olabilir diye düşünüyorum.

"Hızlı" sadece bir işin yavaş olmadığını anlatıyor. Başka bir bilgi içermiyor.

"Hızla" ise işin sadece yavaş olmadığını değil; aniden olduğunu, acilen yapıldığını veya bir yere yetişme kaygısıyla yapıldığını anlatıyor bence.

3. kişi gözünden de 1. kişi gözünden de fark etmeksizin _tren hızlı gidiyordu _denirse "normalden daha yüksek hızda gidiyordu" anlamından başka bir şey anlaşılmıyor. Ama eğer _tren hızla gidiyordu_ denirse "tren bir yere yetişmeye çalışıyordu" veya "raylardaki adam kurtulmaya çalışıyordu ama tren git gide yaklaşıyordu ve zaman kalmamıştı" gibi anlamlar çıkabiliyor. Yani _hızla_ dendiğinde işin içinde bir gerginlik veya heyecan oluyor.


----------



## spiraxo




----------



## Rallino

@spiraxo O yeterli bir bilgi değil. _Tren hızlı gidiyor_ ile _Tren hızla gidiyor_ cümlelerinin ikisi de "nasıllık" anlatıyor. Aradaki farkı açıklayabiliyor musunuz?


----------



## spiraxo

Bence tren cansız bir varlık olarak çabucak -yani hızla- gitmez. Sizin de açıkladığınız gibi anlatıma heyecan katmak için böyle söylenebilir.

_TDK_
_hızla
 zarf, (hı'zla)
Çabucak:
"Dar ve sapa yollardan hızla yürümeye çalışıyorduk." - _*Ahmet Hamdi Tanpınar

Ekleme:* _Tren hızla gidiyordu _dediğimizde freni tutmayan bir trenin eğimli bir tren yolunda hızlanarak gittiğini düşünebiliriz. Hız sözcüğünün dört anlamı var. Aşağıdaki anlamlardan 2.si buna uyabilir.

_TDK
hız _
_*1. *isim Çabukluk, sürat:
"Hikâyede baştan sona kadar hareket ve hız olmalıdır." - *Falih Rıfkı Atay
2. *isim Bir hareketten doğan güç, şiddet:
"Yağmur şimdi hızını daha da arttırmıştı." - *Haldun Taner
3. *isim Çaba, güç, gayret, takat._
_*4. *isim, fizik  Alınan yolun harcanan zamana oranı, sürat._


----------



## hcanbyrm

Well. I can make a lot of comments. But again examples for you to understand well.


He is a fast driver.
O hızlı bir sürücü.    -   You cannot call this "hızla"
The trick is when you describe someone's behaviour, skills etc.  You use first person.

When you describe someone's action or event(like what happened,  what he did, etc)
You can use 3rd person.

Uçak, dağa hızla çarptı.    3rd person.   (dağ is mountain)
Uçak, dağa çok hızlı çarptı.  1st person. (because If you would not be 1st person than you could not say how plane hit to wall.  It indicates "çok hızlı"   çok is obviously 1st person view. (very)

And Jennifer.  Imagine how many das der die in german.

You do not have to understand the formula sometimes. All you need to do is practice.  You are gonna earn the skill involuntarily If you do that.

So do not worry. But as I said,  3rd person and 1st person trick will always help you to remember. and It is true.


----------



## analeeh

Not sure if I'm adding much, but my impression from the comments above is that hızlı is the most straightforward word for 'quickly', while hızla implies 'hastily' or 'hurriedly'.


----------



## hcanbyrm

quick = hizli
quickly= hizla/hizlica


----------



## Rallino

hcanbyrm said:


> quick = hizli
> quickly= hizla/hizlica


Hızlı can also be quickly.
Hızlı konuşuyor = He speaks quickly.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Rallino said:


> Hızlı can also be quickly.
> Hızlı konuşuyor = He speaks quickly.


Quick also means "Hızla"

I feel sorry for all Turkish learners.  😭


----------



## Şafak

spiraxo said:


> View attachment 49006



May I know where this excerpt is from?


----------



## Şafak

hcanbyrm said:


> Well. I can make a lot of comments. But again examples for you to understand well.
> 
> 
> He is a fast driver.
> O hızlı bir sürücü.    -   You cannot call this "hızla"
> The trick is when you describe someone's behaviour, skills etc.  You use first person.
> 
> When you describe someone's action or event(like what happened,  what he did, etc)
> You can use 3rd person.
> 
> Uçak, dağa hızla çarptı.    3rd person.   (dağ is mountain)
> Uçak, dağa çok hızlı çarptı.  1st person. (because If you would not be 1st person than you could not say how plane hit to wall.  It indicates "çok hızlı"   çok is obviously 1st person view. (very)
> 
> And Jennifer.  Imagine how many das der die in german.
> 
> You do not have to understand the formula sometimes. All you need to do is practice.  You are gonna earn the skill involuntarily If you do that.
> 
> So do not worry. But as I said,  3rd person and 1st person trick will always help you to remember. and It is true.



I am sorry but I do not understand what you mean by 3rd person and "1st person". Normally, "3rd person" implies "he", "she", "it", they (3rd plural), whereas 1st person means "I" and "we" (1st plural). I don't see this logic in your messages, which is why I find your reasoning difficult to follow. I'm sorry.

The way I see it is:
1) Hızla = hız (speed (n.)) + la (with (prep.)) ~ with speed.
2) Hızlı = hız (speed (n.)) + lı (an adjectıve building suffix in Turkish) = quick/quickly.

Basically, the words belong to different parts of speech. The former is more literary and better suits descriptions, with the latter being more appropriate when we talk about speed in general "Araba hızlı gidiyor. Ben arabamı Bodrum'da hızlı sürüyorum".

Sızce haklı mısın?


----------



## spiraxo

Jennifer Weiss said:


> May I know where this excerpt is from?



Daha yavaş(ça) konuşun


----------



## Şafak

spiraxo said:


> Daha yavaş(ça) konuşun



Ne harika bir kitap! 

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I am sorry but I do not understand what you mean by 3rd person and "1st person".



Well, I wanted to tell you in different way. Which was "perspective".
And I did not mean to indicate 3rd person with he, she, it.   and 1st person I, you, we, etc.   And this is not the case in here. So forget this for now.
All I wanted you to learn was "*Third-Person Point Of View"*

In literature, third-person point of view follows multiple characters and narrative arcs, zooming in and out of a story the way a camera does in a movie. A third-person narrator can be all-knowing (aware of every character’s thoughts and feelings) or limited (focused on a single character, or aware only what certain characters say and do).


People might consider this passive and active voice as well.

So,  Hızlı is active voice and Hızla is passive voice.

You get it know?


----------



## misi2991

We generally use "_hızla_" when we talk about something that involves progress, change, or development. Have a look at the examples below:

- Vücudunda kanser hızla yayılmaya başladı. (=Cancer has started to spread rapidly around her body)
- Avrupa'da ırkçılık ve yabancı düşmanlığı hızla yükselmektedir. (=Racism and xenophobia are on a rapid rise in Europe)
- Ülke hızla ilerlediği kalkınma yolundan alıkonulmaya çalışılıyor. (=Efforts are being made to prevent the country from its rapid progress towards development)

"_Hızla_" can also be used to mean without delay.
e.g. Vali gerekli çalışmaların hızla yapılması yönünde talimat verdi. (=The governor has given instructions to conduct the necessary work without delay)

On the other hand, we generally use "hızlı" when we talk about the pace of something.
e.g. O kadar hızlı konuşuyor ki söylediğinden tek kelime bile anlamıyorum. (=He speaks so fast that I can't understand a single word he's saying.)


----------



## Şafak

hcanbyrm said:


> Well, I wanted to tell you in different way. Which was "perspective".
> And I did not mean to indicate 3rd person with he, she, it.   and 1st person I, you, we, etc.   And this is not the case in here. So forget this for now.
> All I wanted you to learn was "*Third-Person Point Of View"*
> 
> In literature, third-person point of view follows multiple characters and narrative arcs, zooming in and out of a story the way a camera does in a movie. A third-person narrator can be all-knowing (aware of every character’s thoughts and feelings) or limited (focused on a single character, or aware only what certain characters say and do).
> 
> 
> People might consider this passive and active voice as well.
> 
> So,  Hızlı is active voice and Hızla is passive voice.
> 
> You get it know?



Dürüst olarak, hiçbir fikrim yok.   Ama teşekkürler.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Dürüst *olmak gerekirse*, hiçbir fikrim yok.   Ama teşekkürler.



I tried my best! You are welcome...


----------

